# Optics Advise



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok you guys that are serious Hardcore about Big Game hunting give some honest feed back on some good Field Binos for around 500.00 bucks. I would also like some feed back on some Spotting scopes, any advice would be great just tired of not having good optics due to my wife having here way with the check book.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I know the Monarch's are a good place to start, try the Vortex line also.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Vortex!

(I like the glass but I really like that fact that their name has "Tex" in it. :mrgreen: )


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Monarch are decent, but leave a lot to be desired and certainly aren't hard core. Vortex are great, you can also watch the Cabela's deals that start soon for their gift cards combined with a sale make the Euros about that price range. The Vortex are certainly a much better warranty than the euros for fairly comparable quality.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

My wife has the Bushnell Legend they have been really good. Cabela's has them for $249 for the 10 x 42.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Vortex. Can not beat the quality for the price. I love mine and like stated the warrenty can not be beat.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

V O R T E X.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Vortex Talon HD's for roughly $500.00 or step up $100-150.00 and get the Viper HD's or SPLURGE and get the Razor HD's for $1000-1250.00 and kill two birds with one stone by eliminating the need for a spotting scope as well! But no question....VORTEX! And like others mentioned here...WARRANTY...Vortex's warranty is beyond incredible. If you don't have your receipt, or even if you inherit a pair, no matter what they will WARRANTY them and without questioning you about who, how, what or when.

Here is their warranty page... http://www.vortexoptics.com/content/vip_warranty

Don't know anybody that can do better than that with optics!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i to have the vortex and i really love them for the spotting scope and for the binos i have a set of alpens and they are great 

but as stated the bushnell legends are also great i had a set of those as well they worked wonderfully but after my eye surgery i couldnt focus with that set of binos anymore and i ended up picking up the alpens and they worked great for me since


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd look at the Steiners, Nikon's and Leupolds in that price range. If you were willing to part with a couple more C-Notes then it would be a slam dunk for the Cabela's Euro's, Meopta's the higher end Steiner's, or the Zeiss Conquest(currently on sale at Cabela's for $799).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Get em while they are hot~! https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have tried a variety of optics trying to save money over the years trying to get an okay pair for as little as possible. I bought the Cabelas Euro's a couple years ago and am glad I did. They are a little pricey, but looking through Swarovski's and the Euro's, there is little difference except for a thousand dollars. Since switching to them, I have been able to spot animals that I wasn't before not to mention using them very early and when it is almost dark. The only downside to the Euro's is that they are a little heavier than something like the Nikon Monarchs. But if you use the binocular harness like I do it doesn't make any difference. I know the Euro's are on sale now, but on sale is 699 for them.


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

I LOVE my VORTEX bino's also. Best pair I have ever owned.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

BigT said:


> I have tried a variety of optics trying to save money over the years trying to get an okay pair for as little as possible. I bought the Cabelas Euro's a couple years ago and am glad I did. They are a little pricey, but looking through Swarovski's and the Euro's, there is little difference except for a thousand dollars. Since switching to them, I have been able to spot animals that I wasn't before not to mention using them very early and when it is almost dark. The only downside to the Euro's is that they are a little heavier than something like the Nikon Monarchs. But if you use the binocular harness like I do it doesn't make any difference. I know the Euro's are on sale now, but on sale is 699 for them.


I've owned the Euros and Swaro's and there is a difference when in the field and used over and over again....with that being said, I love the euros and in that price range there is no binocular that compares (even the forum darling Vortex) IMHO. Get the best you can afford though...definitely don't want to end up in the poor house or making the kiddies eat Ramen for 3 weeks straight.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am just gona put another dime in the almost full jar. VORTEX! I have a set of talon hd. My brother has 2 pair of the viper hd. I love their stuff so much that I just bought a Viper PST scope for my new 7MM.

Bottom line is you should try many of them out. Everyone's eyes are different and react differently to the stress of looking through glass. Go to the store (whicheverone) take them outside and focus hard for at least 10 to 15 minutes on a spot a few miles away. You should be able to tell by then if your eyes are going to stress. I agree with GWAILOW buy the best you can afford.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Madhunter is right... 

If you are able to go to Cabelas, you can take a number of them with the salesman outside and glass the mountain side behind Cabelas to get an idea of what you might like. They all look good inside the store when the lighting is okay and your zooming on on the trophy on the wall. But when you look at the mountainside with the elements you'll get a much better idea. For me, when I bought the Euro's, I had every intention on picking up a pair of Nikon Monarchs when they were on sale a couple years ago. For some reason they bothered my eyes when I looked through them outside. The Euro's were much more, but they had a promo at the time where they gave you cash back to when you spent so much money. A good idea to watch for promotions from Cabelas and other stores to get something back after spending so much money. I know at Cabelas when they run theres, they'll give you $150 in store credit when you spend 500 or more. 

Good luck


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BigT said:


> Madhunter is right...
> 
> If you are able to go to Cabelas, you can take a number of them with the salesman outside and glass the mountain side behind Cabelas to get an idea of what you might like. They all look good inside the store when the lighting is okay and your zooming on on the trophy on the wall. But when you look at the mountainside with the elements you'll get a much better idea. For me, when I bought the Euro's, I had every intention on picking up a pair of Nikon Monarchs when they were on sale a couple years ago. For some reason they bothered my eyes when I looked through them outside. The Euro's were much more, but they had a promo at the time where they gave you cash back to when you spent so much money. A good idea to watch for promotions from Cabelas and other stores to get something back after spending so much money. I know at Cabelas when they run theres, they'll give you $150 in store credit when you spend 500 or more.
> 
> Good luck


I bought mine the same way and they were giving the free range finder at the time and the $150 gift card that they do every year; usually in September. I got the Euro 12x50 and love them. As mentioned, the wait is irrelevant when you have the shoulder harness.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have the time and can wait you can find great deals on KSL classifieds from time to time. I picked up a pair of year old Swarovski 10X42 SLC for not much more then what you are asking. The trick is being patient and having the cash on hand when the deal comes available. Having said that, if I did not have the time to wait for a great deal to come up the Cabelas Euros and/or the Vortex Vipers are the way I would go.

400bull


----------

